# 3 hours in Birmingham city centre - what to do



## Hellsbells (Oct 28, 2015)

Ok so my boyfriend & I have 3 hrs before our train leaves.  We've eaten, drank, been to the ikon gallery, the library, museum & art gallery, bull ring, Selfridges & the custard factory. What should we do for the next few hours? Bearing in mind we've walked alot today & are quite tired.


----------



## adidaswoody (Oct 28, 2015)

Sit on pidgeon park and watch the alternative and emo kids gather in the masses as a haven from the outer city ghetto life they struggle to fit into?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2015)

get a four-pack of stella or similar and sit on the station waiting for the train.


----------



## baldrick (Oct 28, 2015)

Go to the waterstones on new st before they turn it into an apple store and buy a book. It's a lovely building.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Oct 28, 2015)

Go back to Selfridges and steal something. That's what I usually do anyway.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 28, 2015)

Get a tram to Wolverhampton and back.


----------



## The Boy (Oct 28, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> Get a tram to Wolverhampton and back.



This is the best idea so far. You should do this, Hellsbells


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2015)

wtfftw said:


> Get a tram to Wolverhampton and back.


yeh with a few travelling beers


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 28, 2015)

Hellsbells - so what did you do, in the end ? and did you catch the onward train OK.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 28, 2015)

ahh tram would have been a good idea. Unfortunately I only had wi-fi access til 5pm so didn't see any posts after that. 
We went to Waterstones in the end & then spent some time in 'Grand central' station. 
Birmingham is so cool now - it was such a contrast coming back into London Euston. 
The library is amazing


----------



## baldrick (Oct 29, 2015)

Hellsbells said:


> Birmingham is so cool now - it was such a contrast coming back into London Euston.


I was saying that the other day after doing the reverse journey.  Euston looks so tired now in comparison. It's about time!


----------



## machine cat (Oct 29, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> get a four-pack of stella or similar and sit on the station waiting for the train.


There's an offy right outside Moor Street. Also a Tesco round the corner, by the Travelodge.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 29, 2015)

Handy bench there too, but quite often taken.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 29, 2015)

Hellsbells said:


> Birmingham is so cool now - it was such a contrast coming back into London Euston.



Does your boyfrired still think Birmingham is 'crap' or has he now seen the light?


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 29, 2015)

adidaswoody said:


> Sit on pidgeon park and watch the alternative and emo kids gather in the masses as a haven from the outer city ghetto life they struggle to fit into?



On a Wednesday night??


----------



## adidaswoody (Oct 29, 2015)

They don't gather on weeknights any more?


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 29, 2015)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Does your boyfrired still think Birmingham is 'crap' or has he now seen the light?



Think he was a bit blown away tbh


----------

